# the Thames



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

To a Londoner the greatest river in the world.(Thumb) 

I have just come across a small site called memoryscape. (Voices from the hidden History of the Thames) Well worth a browse through,,,,,,,nostalgia at its best, in particular walk 2 the Dockers 

http://www.memoryscape.org.uk/index.htm

Phill


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting this Phil. Interesting site!

Brian


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

I guess I started my interest in boats started on the Thames way back in 1946 but not in the tidal reaches, spending every weekend on the river, summer holidays were spent travelling upstream. 
We lived in Hounslow and first had a camping punt at Staines went as far as Old Windsor and I learned how to hold a paddle. and sleep under leaky canvas.

My father then bought a small 20 foot landing craft shell ,converted it to sleep 4 ( never knew how he accomplished that as was not technically trained, most of the materials and parts were ex WD sales) and added a new British Anzani 10 hp two stroke outboard, no auto recoil of starting rope in UK in those days. We travelled as far as Oxford a few times. A flat bottomed hull and hell to steer in any wind.

About 1950 Dad bought a 24 foot converted lifeboat, 4 berths, 4 cylinder inboard, Magneto ignition (that magneto spent the winters in the airing cupboard to keep it dry), primitive galley and toilet. Spent many happy years honing my small boat handling on weekends at Shepperton and Sunbury. Went to Oxford and as far as Lechlade. I remember the fishing was marvellous above Oxford.
Still have a few old photos of those times.

Joined BP Tanker Co as an Marine Engineering Apprentice in 1955

Graham Wallace


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Phill. A very interesting site.

Trader.


----------



## VLCC (Nov 26, 2007)

So much to do on the river from the river busses, to HMS Belfast and in chatham theres a whole dockyard with 3 static vessels and active paddlers, HMS Ocelot cavalier and a sloop i forget her name are there for public viewing.

Chatham maritime dockyard kent.


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

VLCC said:


> So much to do on the river from the river busses, to HMS Belfast and in chatham theres a whole dockyard with 3 static vessels and active paddlers, HMS Ocelot cavalier and a sloop i forget her name are there for public viewing.
> 
> Chatham maritime dockyard kent.


The Sloop is the HMS Gannet of the Victorian era, built 1878, 
as for working at sea, as in your profile, open a thread (messdeck) I'am sure someone can point you in the right direction.
all the best 

Phill


----------

